# Opinions on Pinnacle and Natural Balance LID?



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

What are your opinions on the special diet, allergy free pinnacle and natural balance offers? Do you guys have good luck with them? Whats the major difference that stands out from Evo which im feeding now and TOTW from the past. 
Our dog seems to get the itches, and gassy. We feel like the food is the problem, comparing ingredients, what do these special allergy free foods have that others dont?


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I like Pinnacle, but don't care too much for NB. I've used both, but can't see myself ever buying NB again. My dogs pooped way too much and after a while they (the dogs) had a strange smell. They actually kind of smelled like sweet potatoes! :rolleyes2:

Pinnacle seems to have a higher meat content that the Limited Ingredient NB. Most have much lower protein that Evo, but the new grain free formulas (Turkey and Potato and Salmon and Potato) have 27% protein and 14% fat, which is mid range. The others range anywhere from 22% - 25% protein, except their version of Evo, which is called Peak Protein and has 42% protein and 22% fat.

I have also used Evo, but not ToTW. I like Pinnacle the best of these choices. For itching and gas, you could try their Trout formula, which is the lowest protein and doesn't have any poultry, or the Salmon and Potato grain free (I'm assuming you are feeding Evo regular and not the Red Meat?) Sometimes a major dietary change like that can really help. I have been really happy with the Turkey and Potato GF. No gas, no loose stool and I switched right over, no transition. And my dogs don't smell like potatoes!

Many people don't have Pinnacle available to them, so if you are able find it locally, you should definitely try it..


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am presently feeding Natural Balance LID to my older guys and they seem to do fine on it. I switched over because the vet was concerned about blood protein levels (from annual panel that I run) on Evo and I wanted some variety in protein sources. However, I think it may be a bit too low on the protein. {But the dogs seem healthy, coats good, Energy fine, bloodwork good}

I actually have not noticed any strange smells or outrageous poop volumes. I do like being able to rotate the different proteins around though potato and sweet potato, well that is pretty constant.


----------



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

Toffifay said:


> I like Pinnacle, but don't care too much for NB. I've used both, but can't see myself ever buying NB again. My dogs pooped way too much and after a while they (the dogs) had a strange smell. They actually kind of smelled like sweet potatoes! :rolleyes2:
> 
> Pinnacle seems to have a higher meat content that the Limited Ingredient NB. Most have much lower protein that Evo, but the new grain free formulas (Turkey and Potato and Salmon and Potato) have 27% protein and 14% fat, which is mid range. The others range anywhere from 22% - 25% protein, except their version of Evo, which is called Peak Protein and has 42% protein and 22% fat.
> 
> ...


couldnt get a better review and answer, thank you very much. 
my dog would say thank you too if he could talk


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

If you're dealing with allergies, I'd go with NB. No, it is not the best food...but they do what they do very well. Single protein. Few ingredient. There is a reason they do it that way and it's a fabulous food for what you need. I have used NB with a lot of success of several dogs. It is easy to digest, low in fat, and few ingredients. If you are trying to rule something out as being a source of allergy issues, that is the way to do it.

Elsa had horrible food allergy issues and they cleared up after being on a bland diet of beed and sweet potatoes. We knew grains were an issue and we found out that chicken was an issue. So we rotate between NB Venison and NB Buffalo with great success. To add a little oomf into her diet we add in some EVO Red (no chicken or fish sources).

Personally, I wouldn't use the Pinnacle Allergy food. From what I can tell, it has grains in it. One more ingredient to add to the mix that can be a common allergy. Granted, it's a high quality grain (oats), but still one more ingredient that can be a problem.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Does Pinnacle even make it anymore? I don't see it on their website. If you google and click on a clikc, it takes you to their normal food page and has no option for their LID food (I got the ingredients from another website).


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Remy has been on NB Lamb meal and rice for the past 3 months(3 bags worth). He doesn't have the 'itchies', but he had digestive issues. He seems to do pretty well on it, for a kibble. Granted, I'd like to get him on a better food, but at this point in the game, I'll take not having to stress over his bowel movements.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I only see two real issues with the NB and (aside from getting whacked out in purist stuff) what do you see as problematic? I would love to know good alternatives for my working male that are NOT as high in protein as Evo (he does not have allergies but I like the grain free aspect and the variation in protein sources)

The lower protein levels - well actually though my dysplastic gall is thriving on it

The citric acid as a preservative - so I am careful with splitting meals and limiting water intake for a while before and after eating.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I only see two real issues with the NB and (aside from getting whacked out in purist stuff) what do you see as problematic? I would love to know good alternatives for my working male that are NOT as high in protein as Evo (he does not have allergies but I like the grain free aspect and the variation in protein sources)
> 
> The lower protein levels - well actually though my dysplastic gall is thriving on it
> 
> The citric acid as a preservative - so I am careful with splitting meals and limiting water intake for a while before and after eating.


Not sure if this question was directed toward me, or others, but I'll give my response. I do like NB, it seems like a great option for LID food, and has proven to work for my pup. I haven't contacted NB to find out if they use any synthetic vitamins or minerals, but that is a major point of concern to me. I'd also like to see a higher protein level.

There are a few foods that peak my interest, but aren't available locally, so I went with the NB instead. I may try them next year, if Remy continues to improve.

I have zero experience with these foods, and don't know their reputation, but I like the ingredients:
1. Nature's Logic
Over 55% Animal Ingredients
•Gluten Free
•Probiotics
•Enzymes
•100% Natural
•No Synthetic Vitamins or Minerals

2. Nature's Variety Instinct: Beef Meal & Lamb Meal Formula for dogs | Nature's Variety
similar to Nature's Logic

3. Pinnacle® - Turkey & Potato Grain Free Dry Dog Food


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It was directed at anybody with comments on the food.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, my personal issue with NB not being the BEST food out there from what I would LOVE to feed is that is is very low on meat content, and even with just, say, "venison" on the list (verses "venison meal" which would not have as much water content) it is the second ingredient. So in reality, there is is probably not a lot of meat in it.

However....I've had so much luck with it and GSD stomachs that I highly recommend it and love it. Elsa has an amazing coat, FINALLY has solid poops, is high on energy, great teeth. It DOES work and it DOES what it is supposed to do. That ingredient is is like that for a reason...they found the perfect balance for dogs with food issues.

If your dog has no food or health issues and can eat anything under the sun--absolutely there are better foods for the price.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You know my dog had no issues other than some protein levels in his blood. He also spilled a little protein in his urine but he had just excercised hard when they did that draw and a subsequent draw was clean.

I know rawfed dogs have higher blood proteins so I imagine the same could be said for Evo and other no /low carb foods.

Honestly though he is a working dog but not a working dog. Yes he is a cadaver dog but honestly, he is not out 8 hours a day like a patrol dog. I will say the results are great but I think I want lower carbs more protein and fat for him may improve heat tolerance and endurance (but we are just now starting summer, always a lag with the first heat wave) -- to me the issue with high protein is not necessarily the protein but the phosphorus levels.

For my female I am sold. Her inflammation levels with her hip are nonexistent and her temperament is much improved.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I only see two real issues with the NB and (aside from getting whacked out in purist stuff) what do you see as problematic? I would love to know good alternatives for my working male that are NOT as high in protein as Evo (he does not have allergies but I like the grain free aspect and the variation in protein sources)
> 
> The lower protein levels - well actually though my dysplastic gall is thriving on it
> 
> The citric acid as a preservative - so I am careful with splitting meals and limiting water intake for a while before and after eating.



I think one of the best LID's is Blue Seal's Pork & Barley. Reasonably priced, simple, proven..high quality stuff. I would rather feed that food than any other LID, aside from Annamaet Option.

People don't think pork when they think of low reaction proteins, but pork is right up there without the venison or rabbit price tag.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

We feed Pinnacle Peak Protein and my dogs love it!!! They poop less and have great coats. Even our senior dog that hates everything will eat it. If they are happy then so am I.


----------



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks to everyone who replied, ill have to try a little bag and go from there.


----------

